# North Dakota



## slinger (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys, was thinking of traveling to North Dakota for work. I have heard both ways that there is more work than people to do it and have heard there is not much. With the oil fields booming I would assume that something is gong on. Not trying to steal anybody's work but trying to get out of commercial for awhile. I would love to go hang some houses, condo's, or apartments. Anything but commercial. If anybody has any kind of information I would be greatful and of course would try to return any favor. Thanks all.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I know some guys who are over there and all you have to do is show up prepared to work....and you will be buried. If you've got the resources, you can go over there and start making money. I don't know how the rates are, but when you're NOT working, it's a good substitute :thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a good friend whose son went out there last fall money was really good, the down side was it cost him a fortune just to sleep on a couch so ate up most of what he was making.. Sorta like the gold rush up in Alaska so so many years ago, the ones that really benefited were the ones taking advantage of all the profit from the working class.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

slinger said:


> Hey guys, was thinking of traveling to North Dakota for work. I have heard both ways that there is more work than people to do it and have heard there is not much. With the oil fields booming I would assume that something is gong on. Not trying to steal anybody's work but trying to get out of commercial for awhile. I would love to go hang some houses, condo's, or apartments. Anything but commercial. If anybody has any kind of information I would be greatful and of course would try to return any favor. Thanks all.


The Trim Tex rep from Chicago said it was crazy there and Texas. Lots of work


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> I have a good friend whose son went out there last fall money was really good, the down side was it cost him a fortune just to sleep on a couch so ate up most of what he was making.. Sorta like the gold rush up in Alaska so so many years ago, the ones that really benefited were the ones taking advantage of all the profit from the working class.


There are guys from here flocking there to drive water trucks too, for $26/hr.....to start


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Lodging is one of my big concerns, where are you going to stay if the place is flooded with workers. I've heard of guys loading up there trucks, and pulling a travel trailer behind to stay in up there. If your not staying right on the job site campsites are probably big money. It's amazing how much money you can spend working out of town in a normal area, hopefully some guys are making good money up there. Thanks for the info!


i've been looking into it as well.. surprises me there are no resources or adds looking for workers.. 

as far as parking goes, i've heard they are enforcing parking ordinances so your almost forced to camp or pay some ridiculous rate to sleep somewhere. who knows, all hear say so far..


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

FYI:
An RV hookup will run you about $600/month.
The wind and snow will kill you if you are not prepared.
The money is good, but there is absolutely nothing to do with your down time.
$0.50/foot to hang a basic house is the norm.
$1.00/foot to tape, top, skim, and texture is the norm during the summer.
You may not be able to go out to eat some nights unless you are prepared to wait in line for an hour.
If you can find a hotel, be prepared for <$100/night.
You can work fast food for $15/hr to start with full bennies.
You can work the oil rigs and make $100,000/year to start.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Follow the yellow brick road,follow the yellow brick road....:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

My friend just got back from a two week jag over there....he said they were packing mud boxes 2-3 blocks in the mud because there was no infrastructure. He also said somethign about trying to stock rock under those conditions too. I think "f*&%ing circus" was the technical term he used to describe the situation.:euro:


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Towns that have been declining in population for 80 years may double in population soon:
Major developments planned for small towns in NW ND



> A developer building a 54-home and retail complex in Stanley is bringing more construction to area towns, including Columbus, Plaza and Kenmare.
> 
> Annabelle Homes, Minneapolis, could have projects under way yet this summer in those towns and is visiting with Tioga, Crosby, Watford City, Velva and Berthold about potential projects.
> 
> Annabelle Homes plans to build as many as 100 single-family homes, 48 townhomes, a convenience store and two retail buildings in Columbus, a Burke County town of 133 people.


I live in (Grand Forks) North Dakota, but Stanley and the oil fields are still over 4 hours away.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Checkers said:


> FYI:
> An RV hookup will run you about $600/month.
> The wind and snow will kill you if you are not prepared.
> The money is good, but there is absolutely nothing to do with your down time.
> ...


Checkers I pmed u awhile back.. pm me if u get a chance... thanks.


----------



## slinger (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks for all the advice and help. thinking of just taking a drive up there to se what all is going on. Being help up at work anyways so might as well go look for more. I'll let you all know what the deal is.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Checkers said:


> FYI:
> An RV hookup will run you about $600/month.
> The wind and snow will kill you if you are not prepared.
> The money is good, but there is absolutely nothing to do with your down time.
> ...


Wow, those pay rates are extremely good in my opinion. I would just guess that the cost of staying in that area would put you back to the average profit of around my area. Sounds like one would be making more money but in turn spending more. Back to square one??


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it that slow in Montana/rest of the country. The last couple of months I have received a couple phone calls from Montana tapers looking to move to Grand Forks, ND, looking for a job. How much do they expect to make? Tapers around here average starting $15-$18 an hour. I definately wouldn't move over 10 hours away for that. 

Wouldn't it be easier to move to a bigger city (Billings, MT) and throw ads up in the local newspaper/Craigslist? 

I use to live in Minneapolis, MN for awhile and was making net profit of over $3,000 a month just putting ads up on Craigslist (but that was a bigger city which in turn equals more competition).


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Cratter said:


> Is it that slow in Montana/rest of the country. The last couple of months I have received a couple phone calls from Montana tapers looking to move to Grand Forks, ND, looking for a job. How much do they expect to make? Tapers around here average starting $15-$18 an hour. I definately wouldn't move over 10 hours away for that.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to move to a bigger city (Billings, MT) and throw ads up in the local newspaper/Craigslist?
> 
> I use to live in Minneapolis, MN for awhile and was making net profit of over $3,000 a month just putting ads up on Craigslist (but that was a bigger city which in turn equals more competition).


competition is pretty tight in these parts. i'd probably move to fargo if i could pull 18 - 20 hr starting.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://missoula.craigslist.org/trd/2536791224.html


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

*north dakota*

housing is expensive if you can find a place to stay. Oil companys have bought the hotels for them selves and have leased entire apartment building for years at a time. the man camps can charge over 3,000 a month for a bunk, maybe sharing a bunk. regular jobs (cleaner, restaurants, pay 12-15 hr.) manager at mc donalds might make 18. carpenters will find work at 18/ hr or so. Illegals are there at 100/day from california. they will build maybe 1500-2000 houses in williston but any good drywall company can spray severa a day which means that load can be swallowed up by 3 or 4 companys. and several newguys show up every week. any one planning on taking a lot of work will trash the market overnight with to many workers on a finite number of jobs. 

Minot general tried saying he has bids of 55 cents to hang, tape, tex and included materials (muds).
he also said hangers were 25 cents. so tapers should be 25, which leaves 5 cents to buy muds from 150 miles away and do the texture and overhead at a loss. lots of BS as your car liscense plate tells them your from a depressed area and they know how cheap you were back at home. then thats all they say for price. i hear 50 cents and dollar even 1,45 for hang/ tape/ tex but have never meet any one getting it. 

if you have a CDL liscence you will get a truck driving job as soon as you get there. 

expect no electricity or good roads into the jobsite, also no water, the gas stations will gouge you if they even let you hook up. Everyone out there will take advantage of over charging you for everything, then expect you to work for back home wages.

just spent 3 weeks there. will go back with extreme caution.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Checkers said:


> FYI:
> An RV hookup will run you about $600/month.
> The wind and snow will kill you if you are not prepared.
> The money is good, but there is absolutely nothing to do with your down time.
> ...


SH%t you have to drop bennies to work in fast food, that puts a whole new meaning to fast food


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Justa Hick said:


> housing is expensive if you can find a place to stay. Oil companys have bought the hotels for them selves and have leased entire apartment building for years at a time. the man camps can charge over 3,000 a month for a bunk, maybe sharing a bunk. regular jobs (cleaner, restaurants, pay 12-15 hr.) manager at mc donalds might make 18. carpenters will find work at 18/ hr or so. Illegals are there at 100/day from california. they will build maybe 1500-2000 houses in williston but any good drywall company can spray severa a day which means that load can be swallowed up by 3 or 4 companys. and several newguys show up every week. any one planning on taking a lot of work will trash the market overnight with to many workers on a finite number of jobs.
> 
> Minot general tried saying he has bids of 55 cents to hang, tape, tex and included materials (muds).
> he also said hangers were 25 cents. so tapers should be 25, which leaves 5 cents to buy muds from 150 miles away and do the texture and overhead at a loss. lots of BS as your car liscense plate tells them your from a depressed area and they know how cheap you were back at home. then thats all they say for price. i hear 50 cents and dollar even 1,45 for hang/ tape/ tex but have never meet any one getting it.
> ...



attaboy now your talking like it is if I go somewhere I flash my plates before I show up at the job and don't tell anyone ****, I learned to tape in a different area than here but have rolled more tape across the nation,

FLASH YOUR PLATES, Keep Tonsills stable hum and hah alot :whistling2:


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Do these prices hold in Montana. Normal market, not oil field areas? 
My sister is in Helena. Del Becker moved there way back. Thought he said 50 cents just to tape in 90's.



QUOTE=Checkers;31007]FYI:
An RV hookup will run you about $600/month.
The wind and snow will kill you if you are not prepared.
The money is good, but there is absolutely nothing to do with your down time.
$0.50/foot to hang a basic house is the norm.
$1.00/foot to tape, top, skim, and texture is the norm during the summer.
You may not be able to go out to eat some nights unless you are prepared to wait in line for an hour.
If you can find a hotel, be prepared for <$100/night.
You can work fast food for $15/hr to start with full bennies.
You can work the oil rigs and make $100,000/year to start.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

It keeps getting crazy out there. It really is a modern day gold rush. McDonalds employees start at $17, and they still can't find enough help....Everyone there basically makes over $20 and hour doing anything. But like they say too many people not enough infrastructure (housing) they price gouge you. People are having to move cause "normal" people and jobs can't keep up with the rising cost of living there. Check it out. Numerous articles about it all on ny times and wall street journal.

I also am thinking of going there to see what the drywall work is like.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

from nasdaq.com



> Nowadays, working at McDonald's at the Bakken oil shale in North Dakota fetches about $25 an hour, while truckers get $70,000+ a year vs. $40,000 elsewhere.
> Read more: http://community.nasdaq.com/News/20...and-facebook.aspx?storyid=96284#ixzz1anZn30Uq
> ​


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going up there and open up a Taco Bell. That's where the money is..:whistling2:


----------



## AlTuck (Mar 18, 2012)

So does anyone know how to get ahold of anyone down there that has work???


----------



## AlTuck (Mar 18, 2012)

Like a drywaller or a hanger


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

AlTuck said:


> Like a drywaller or a hanger


Is this Al Tucker from western Montana? From the Garden City?


----------



## MooseCreek (Apr 16, 2012)

I am actually getting ready to go there in a couple of weeks. Got my general license and luckily I have family in Bismarck area. I have literally talked with about a hundered people in the last month that from the bismarck area and they ALL have said get here as fast as you can. When talking with my new insurance agent he told me of an electrician friend that qiut answering his phone as he is booked out through then end of the year. We initially were going to do specs but subs are booked out so far there is no way to keep a decent schedule. I am going to do stricly remodels. I have work lined up already and I wont even be there for three more weeks. Not one person that I have talked with ie: developers, insurance agents, subs of every kind, property management brokers, building department, sec of state office, have said that it is remotley even slow. If you have a pulse you can get work. There is a big demand for skilled labor. Good luck to anyone else going , I myself see no downside.:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm going up there and open up a Taco Bell. That's where the money is..:whistling2:


I knew it Moore is a Mexican


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I knew it Moore is a Mexican


Do I look a like Mexican to you??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Do I look a like Mexican to you??


Is that a pic of romeo from the "Sons of Anarchy" that's a good tv show. If your into motor cycles , violence and some T&A . Think I will finish off my night watching a couple of episodes from season 4:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is that a pic of romeo from the "Sons of Anarchy" that's a good tv show. If your into motor cycles , violence and some T&A . Think I will finish off my night watching a couple of episodes from season 4:yes:


Haha! You mean Danny Trejo 2buck. That's the actors name.
And hell ya!! S.O.A's the best damn show ever!!
You'll notice in my homax banjo video im actually wearing a long sleeved S.O.A t-shirt when im demonstrating the tool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is that a pic of romeo from the "Sons of Anarchy" that's a good tv show. If your into motor cycles , violence and some T&A . Think I will finish off my night watching a couple of episodes from season 4:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Do I look a like Mexican to you??


Wannnnna knooow the trut:yes:h


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> danny trejo kickin some ass - YouTube



Moore after watch'n your Video, kinda wondering we are still pals right?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! You mean Danny Trejo 2buck. That's the actors name.


 He's played supporting roles for years, just saw a newer movie with him in the lead Machete, funny movie


----------

